# The Chair



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

The Favourite Chair by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## s4boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ace pic, love it


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Like that, particularly with the light streaming through the window.


----------



## Po*Low* (Jan 13, 2012)

Such a great photo from a boring room


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Brilliant shot and expert processing.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Buck said:


> Like that, particularly with the light streaming through the window.


The light is streaming through the wall too though (on the right hand side of the pic)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Excellent pic


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

F*** that , If you look at the top right and come in about 3" inches and about ½" down there's a face there


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Po*Low* said:


> Such a great photo from a boring room


Couldn't describe that as a boring room! Most probably once a very grand room now in a serious decay which creates the magic and mystery of this photograph.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The soul leaveth the body, without let or hindrance. A chance passing of grace, with knowing sorrow salutes the world.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I love it when you can capture those rays of light. Adds tonnes of atmosphere to any shot. 

Very nice! :thumb:


----------

